# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  kabel power pompa resun penguin putus

## yoga

kabel power pompa resun penguin 4500 putus padahal pompa masih berfungsi baik. sayangnya putus pas di ujung pangkal pompa. ada yang pernah bongkar pompa kaya gini ngga?minta sarannya, kira2 baiknya gmn?
..........makasih

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

